# GMail drive



## RGrphc2 (Aug 10, 2005)

Anybody who uses a PC and has a GMail account probably knows about this feature, the ability to upload items to your gmail account and have it stored on google's server for your mail.

currently it is only available for the pc, is there anyway to do this on the mac?  By using the SMB connecting to network function?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 10, 2005)

There's no official utility, but people have found ways to use Apple's Mail.app to automate a POP3 transfer of any file to the gMail drive:

http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?t=31163&highlight=gmail+drive


----------

